# Introduction and pH Level/Nutrient Questions



## AlexPanth (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I've been lurking on this site for a while now and have found a lot of useful information, so I wanted to introduce myself and thank the community for providing so much information to aspiring growers like myself. 

I'm Alex and I am planning on starting my first grow soon (nothing serious as I don't have much space, so probably looking at a few plants to start off with), so I wanted to look at some of the most common issues people experience so that I can be prepared when something (inevitably) goes wrong :laugh:. 
I've decided to try growing hydroponically and am in the process of setting up a grow space... but there's so much information that I feel slightly overwhelmed.

From what Ive read, most of the issues seem to be caused by incorrect pH and nutrient levels. Do you guys agree with that? To me it seems that some of the other things you have to worry about are relatively straight forward (lights, temperature, ventilation, etc) but I'm getting a bit overwhelmed reading about all the different things that one has to be aware of when it comes to maintaining proper pH levels and nutrients. Do you guys have any general advice that I should keep in mind? Specifically when it comes to nutrients, I see a lot of information on different types of deficiencies, but it seems difficult to keep track of all of these individually. Is there a mix that people recommend using that takes into consideration all the different nutrients? Thanks for your insights!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 20, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. :48:

Using R/O water removes the buffers. Will make using nutes much easier.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 20, 2017)

I love hydro!  What kind hydro are you looking at doing?

I would say that root problems rank right up there with pH problems.  Keeping the res cool enough and aerated enough is critical.    

Get a pH meter and a ppm meter.  I believe that pH drift is good and I try to start my solution out at about 5.5 or so.  I let it drift up to about 6.0 or so.  I try to do res changes every 7-10 days.

My favorite hydro nutes are General Hydroponics Flora series....but since Scott's bought out General Hydroponics, I have been reluctant to buy their products.  

Welcome to MP.  Hope you will enjoy your time here.


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Which kind of hydroponic system are you planning on working with? Choosing the system will help you a lot in your research and will let you narrow it down to operating that system. You are right about PH and ferts levels, you need a good meter to read them. I too have found General Hydroponics Flora series to be good. I only needed to add epsom salt for extra magnesium and that was the only additive they ever needed apart from the Ph down.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to MP.. you found a great place to learn how to grow the dank.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 21, 2017)

Welcome to the Passion. you heard right, for hydro and synthetic nutrient users, pH is key to the plants being able to absorb the nutrients from the medium/solution. I personally prefer the Advanced Nutrients Jungle Juice line as it is pretty easy to use in hydro. Don't let it overwhelm you. There's a lot of little things to learn but if you get the basics down, the rest will come with time and questions. Don't be afraid to ask. If you decide to use the Jungle Juice I can help you with the numbers.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 29, 2017)

I run ebb and flow in buckets(pure hydro), i never use RO water because it removes all the buffers making it very difficult to maintain ph levels. in hydro you dont want to keep a single ph level you want it to float. I suggest getting quality meters i use bluelab ph and ppm meter is required. I use RAW biostimulants and i recommend using floranova single bottle grow, single bottle bloom. Go to youtube and google harley smith and watch all the videos


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (Jun 2, 2017)

first things first.

Get an environment dialed in for cannabis.. As close to 78-80f and 70% RH with good airflow, like an oscillating fan to prevent mold or pm from being able to establish.. Also, higher RH keeps pm from spreading, as lower RH is what spores need to multiply and move about the room with air currents.

Nutrients should be calculated by ppm, and I mean calculate each nutrient in the profile.

This is very simple once you start doing it and you can supplement nutrients to adjust the total profile according to how your plants are responding..

If you introduce stress by not following these guidelines, yield and overall growth will be negatively affected.


----------



## grodude (Jan 7, 2018)

pcduck said:


> Welcome to the forum. :48:
> 
> Using R/O water removes the buffers. Will make using nutes much easier.



Sorry to bring back such an old thread and hijack it, but my tap water is about 50-80 PPM; would it still be better to use RO water or is this low enough that it wouldn't make much of a difference?

Thanks


----------



## zem (Jan 7, 2018)

grodude said:


> Sorry to bring back such an old thread and hijack it, but my tap water is about 50-80 PPM; would it still be better to use RO water or is this low enough that it wouldn't make much of a difference?
> 
> Thanks



Your tap water is very good. mine is 240 and i grow dank in hydro. anything less than 300 is fine. The added ppm is mostly calcium and magnesium and some companies like General Hydroponics have ferts specifically made for hard water and soft water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't think you need to use RO water if your water is only 50-80 PPMs.  Are you letting the water sit to allow the chlorine to evaporate?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 8, 2018)

My first foray into hydro was a dwc box. It didn&#8217;t go well and I&#8217;m not sure why. My plants just started wilting and dying right from the start. Anyway, after I moved the plants back to dirt, they came back and even though stunted, I just harvested them. Now I&#8217;m trying again, this time I&#8217;m using coco chips as a medium in a top feed and drain kinda scenario using 1gallon cloth pots. While this is not pure hydro, it&#8217;s not a soil grow either... Time will tell How I do but I feel more comfortable with it. Right now I&#8217;m between grows and just getting set up.
My water comes outa the tap at about 37ppm so that&#8217;s where I start.


----------



## grodude (Jan 11, 2018)

zem said:


> Your tap water is very good. mine is 240 and i grow dank in hydro. anything less than 300 is fine. The added ppm is mostly calcium and magnesium and some companies like General Hydroponics have ferts specifically made for hard water and soft water.



Thanks!


----------

